# Pingüino Papúa [ot]

## tirantloblanc

¿Sabíais que el pingüino de Gentoo es el pingüino Papúa en castellano? Bueno a lo mejor algunos ya la sabíais, pero me ha parecido interesante  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> PINGÜINO PAPUA
> 
> Pygoscelis papua ( Forster )
> 
> Gentoo penguin
> ...

 

[img:ccc2caeb27]http://www.dna.gov.ar/DIVULGAC/FOTOS/BIOLOGIA/AVES2.JPG[/img:ccc2caeb27]

 *Quote:*   

> Sabíais también que son los nadadores más veloces de todas las aves, pueden alcanzar velocidades de 21 a 27 km/h.

 

[img:ccc2caeb27]http://www.tierradelfuego.org.ar/museomar/Ushuaia/Pinguinos/papua.jpg[/img:ccc2caeb27]

http://www.expedicionantartica.cl/antartica/vnatural/papua.htm

----------

## dexodvz

 :Razz: , desde chile siempre sale lo mejor  :Razz:  :Razz: 

----------

## Asth

Yo si que habia leido algo de que son los más rápidos de todos  :Razz:  , una busca x google con gentoo me lo mostro xD y k monos k son :**

----------

## FTC

Encontre esto tambien y algunas fotos.

Basicamente, viven "alrededor" de la antartida  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------

## tagore

Si no me equivoco el pinguino seria argentino no chileno  :Razz: 

debido a la zona donde vive  :Smile: 

----------

## matosale

Pos ná, deade ahora ya no es Tux...ahora nosotros le podemos decir Papúa   :Laughing: 

----------

## NakO

Chile r0x!

----------

## matosale

digamos:

"paises hispanohablantes"  :Wink: 

asi nos incluimos todos  :Laughing: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *tagore wrote:*   

> Si no me equivoco el pinguino seria argentino no chileno 
> 
> debido a la zona donde vive 

 

es chileno mayoritariamente...

consulte con una tia que es licenciada en ecologia

----------

## XiuX

el nombre le viene de anillo al dedo la verdad XD es un pinguino "tux nuestra mascota" y rapido ;p  jejejeje

----------

## DarkMind

 *XiuX wrote:*   

> el nombre le viene de anillo al dedo la verdad XD es un pinguino "tux nuestra mascota" y rapido ;p  jejejeje

 

sip el pinguino mas rapido!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lorca

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

>  *tagore wrote:*   Si no me equivoco el pinguino seria argentino no chileno 
> 
> debido a la zona donde vive  
> 
> es chileno mayoritariamente...
> ...

 

en el sur de argentina está lleno de esos pingüinitos... por lo menos las veces que fui a puerto madri y varios lugares mas al sur... y te estoy hablando del lado del mar atlantico...

----------

## DarkMind

 *lorca wrote:*   

>  *DarkMind wrote:*    *tagore wrote:*   Si no me equivoco el pinguino seria argentino no chileno 
> 
> debido a la zona donde vive  
> 
> es chileno mayoritariamente...
> ...

 

aca tambien hay artos de esos pinguinos... bueno, la final da lo mismo, si viven en zonas frias y tanto chile como argentina poseen las condiciones...

salu2

----------

